# Any more centuries this year?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Are there any to do in Nov-Dec in So.Cal.? Seems like there is one every week of Aug, Sept, Oct. With the weather always decent why aren't there more. Thanks.


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Borrego Springs Century in late Dec, Stagecoach century in January. 

Might be some others, too - I'd suggest checking Race Place mag and active.com. 

Also, I've seem some rides done in conjunction with marathons that don't get as much advertising as bike rides. 

Solvang Prelude has a metric century, I think 1 Nov. 

Seems like I'd heard of some thanksgiving weekend rides too but don't see them now. 

Or just ride your own, with no support. Plenty of long rides available in the area.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I need to stay pretty close to home as our baby is due in Dec. so traveling to Solvang etc.. is too far for now. I was thinking of starting my own New Years Day tradition so that looks like the best way to go this year.


----------

